# Liger?? Theme leopard pour tiger



## chouxette (14 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Voila depuis que j'ai investie dans cette antiquité (mac cube g4) j'ai rajouté un petit disque dur et j'attends avec impatience ma barrette de 512mega.
Mais ce qui me fait le plus rever c'est... les jolies effets de leopard.... comme les dossiers par exemple.

Donc je me demandais s'il n'existait pas un theme leopard pour tiger.

Voila maintenant, 2 bonnes heures que je cherches  sans succès.. Internet est infesté de Windowsien qui veulent ce theme lol donc je trouves des themes pour windows mais pas pour mac!!!

Need assistance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Ben Liger.


----------

